# Late arrivals, How are we supposed to stay anywhere?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is it just me, or do you get the same objections to late arrivals?.

I have been trying to book somewhere for the weekend. Friday-Saturday-Sunday.

Problem is, I am working in Liverpool on Friday, Mrs TM locally. We then have to get home and want to go to Nottingham.

Trouble is, by the time we can set off and get to our destination, it is often around 8pm. If we get stuck in traffic, could be as late as 9 or 10pm.

I have in the past had sites and CL's that just say turn up when you want, preferably before midnight.

But those I have tried are not willing to accept anything after 8pm, with 9pm being the latest. They don't charge any less for late arrivals mind and we always pay up regardless. But I have never questioned this.

TM


----------



## Welshiron (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep, know how you feel. Last weekend we booked a localish CC site to try out our new (to us) van. I called the site to confirm the latest arrival time and was informed in an officious manner, 8pm and told in no uncertain terms that arriving late and paying in the morning was not an option.

Not wanting to disappoint my daughter, we set off at a rate of knots for the site 30 odd miles away. Weather was atrocious and we missed the last turn on a very narrow B road. 5 miles later we managed, after several attempts to turn around and go back arriving back at the junction at precisely 8pm. After a hectic and stressful week, the last thing I fancied was an argument with a jobsworth warden and so we opted for fish and chips at the beach car park and a leisurely trek back home!

Now trying to decide whether a 5 hour trip after work tomorrow to the Stratford show is gonna be worth it given the unsettled forecast. I'm assuming late arrival won't be a problem there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> But those I have tried are not willing to accept anything after 8pm, with 9pm being the latest. They don't charge any less for late arrivals mind and we always pay up regardless. But I have never questioned this.
> 
> TM


Would they let you arrive late if you sent the payment for one night in advance or is the problem that they lock the gates early and won't come out to let you in ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > But those I have tried are not willing to accept anything after 8pm, with 9pm being the latest. They don't charge any less for late arrivals mind and we always pay up regardless. But I have never questioned this.
> ...


The problem is.

They will not let us on after 8 or 9 PM

Shame we don't have aires or stelplatz.

Quite happy to pay the full rate for arriving late but not an option.

I appreciate that that is the way the owners and wardens run their business. But I just think given the nature of that business, that is what they should expect.

I might have to try and find a CC&C site with a late arrivals bay. Or somewhere with safe overnight parking.

TM

TM


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Cl's are a lot easier going
Club sites the wardens are on the books and don't like working after there paid hours.
Most club sites have late arrival areas although you are stuck outside the main site


Alan H


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I know It's not popular to praise the Caravan Club, but many of their sites have a "late night arrivals area" specifically for this. It's usually a gravel area, outside the site gates, but with hook up points and a fresh water tap. You arrive (whenever you like), sort yourself a space (quietly), and then check in properly the next morning. 

I don't know which way you will approach Nottingham but both Milestone (newark) and Clumber Park (worksop) have such areas.

Perhaps you could book there for Friday night and then move somewhere more appropriate for Sat & Sun ? 

Hope you find somewhere

Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Which way are you intending to travel? I may be able to suggest a couple of pubs that could accommodate you. Whereabouts in Nottingham were you wanting to visit?

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*visit*



Wizzo said:


> Which way are you intending to travel? I may be able to suggest a couple of pubs that could accommodate you. Whereabouts in Nottingham were you wanting to visit?
> 
> JohnW


Hello John,

I have some business at NG4 3DF (collecting some equipment (30 minuits max). Then have the weekend to ourselves. Coming home Monday day.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is CC at clumber park (Worksop) A 614, straight to Nottingham.

too far from Nottingham for you.

Dave p


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Nice cl here - Tophouse Farm NG5 8PH.

We've arrived late at this site without any problems.

Regards,
John


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you are in Camping and caravan club

My 2 favourite sites near Nottingham

Southwell - Maythorne Farm
OS Field No 6948, 
Southwell, 
Nottinghamshire, 
NG25 0RS.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/maythorne-farm-campsite.html

Tel: 01636 812128

__________________________________

New Hall Farm
New Hall Lane
Edingley
Newark
Nottinghamshire
NG22 8BS

http://www.newhallfarm.co.uk/about.htm

Site Owner/s: Mr & Mrs D Brown
Tel: 01623 883041

Alan H


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: visit*



teemyob said:


> I have some business at NG4 3DF (collecting some equipment (30 minuits max). Then have the weekend to ourselves. Coming home Monday day.
> TM


I used to live 2 minutes from there!

On that side of town (nearest first) there is:

Ferry Boat, Stoke Bardolph, NG14 5HX; The Lord Nelson, Burton Joyce NG14 5DN; The Wheatsheaf, Burton Joyce, NG14 5GB; The Railway Inn NG14 7DU; The Unicorn Hotel, Gunthorpe, NG14 7FB.

All of these have car parks that should be big enough but they may of course be fairly well populated on a Friday night. The first one is by the river and I have seen people wild camping along the river between Stoke Bardolph and Burton Joyce. Likewise just after Burton Joyce heading towards Lowdham, there is a large layby well off the road where the odd person has wild camped. The last one has a huge car park behind the pub and I have seen RV's overnighting there.

If you want to camp for the next two nights then I suggest the site at the National Watersports Centre, it being handy for a regular bus into town and a pub called The Poppy and Pint which is a 15 minute walk away.

JohnW


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What about wildcamping spots - they don't close early


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

If you find C&CC CL's that have this problem is it worth posting reviews on their website. This will make people aware and may also shame them a little.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nottingham*

Thank you all for your help and suggestions re Nottingham.

We have had to cancel tonight, going over in the morning for 2 nights.

I will have to go back over again so we are going to look at some of the suggestions you made for future reference.

Thanks again,
TM.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you don't mind Aires and the like why not use one of their many Rally sites or THS that C&CC run. You can turn up there without booking and at any time. You just pull in and park if Stewards are in bed or busy and you pay in the morning, never had a problem with this ourselves. 

Have a great time
Mandy


----------

